# 06/18 - Raw Discussion Thread - The Case Got Those Hands



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Roman challenges :braun for the briefcase and beats him clean. Oh the fuckery. :reigns2


----------



## AlexaBliss4Life (Jan 30, 2018)

THE MAN said:


> Roman challenges :braun for the briefcase and beats him clean. Oh the fuckery. :reigns2


I'm gonna have to ask you to not give Vince ideas!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

AlexaBliss4Life said:


> I'm gonna have to ask you to not give Vince ideas!


:lol

The uncrowned champion should have the right to challenge. Can't deny Roman his precious. :reigns2


----------



## AlexaBliss4Life (Jan 30, 2018)

THE MAN said:


> :lol
> 
> The uncrowned champion should have the right to challenge. Can't deny Roman his precious. :reigns2


Which fucking terrifies me.


----------



## Shaun_27 (Apr 12, 2011)

How many times will Cole say "Monster in the bank"?


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

Got these hands has got to be the cringiest catchphrase of all time, I CRINGE from the inside every time I hear it.

RAW is still in a miserable state, there are literally no heels, non-existent champion, failed top guy, dead women's division and dead tag division. MITB had the wrong winners, but gotta say Ronda mauling that overpushed bitch and Braun finally winning the title and leaving raping the midcard somewhat interest me.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

I will be skipping RAW again.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

On tonight's episode of *BRAUN IS BORE*, watch Braun run around the ring repeatedly and knock guys over, plus destroy the upper midcard yet again. :braun 

Oh joy! Sounds thrilling!:woo :trolldog


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

Bruan going to fly to Borks, kiil Sabel, beat Bork, and read the kids a bedtime story.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Hard pass. I'll just watch whatever Braun does.

Hopefully this means Braun is going to fucking kill Brock and we can finally move on from this nonsense. Leave it to WWE to pull the trigger a year later than they should have, because, of course.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Braun to show up at Lesnars farm please :mark: :mark:

So obvious they'll fuck it up.


----------



## JeSeGaN (Jun 5, 2018)

Didn't really expect Braun to win, but I'm happy about it nonetheless. His steamrolling continues, I guess. So, how about we have the Golden Boy Roman kill Lesnar and then have Braun cash in? Wouldn't that please everyone?

On another note, semi surprised that Alexa won. I thought for sure they would go with Nattie, to fuel her stupid feud with Ronda. 

On yet another note, since no one seems to care, I'm happy 2B beat Gallows&Anderson. But was there really a need to for that roll up last week?


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

I'm looking forward to RAW tonight. Roman and Seth may get some new direction, although it sounds like Seth's just going to intensify his feud with Elias, which could use it, Lashley and Sami are probably done now, hoping Sami gets something better going forward. I'm curious how they'll deal with Braun now, he's going to have to have matches and feuds until he can get to Lesnar (or they have him lose the briefcase) Jinder maybe? Corbin?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

3 straight nights of WWE is alot. But at least the very first night (Takeover) was fucking fantastic.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Can't watch live since it's 1am for me.
But I am curious as to what happens with Ronda/Bliss/Nia, actually.
Same with Braun. I assume Heyman is gonna be there or else next week with "my client you sir suplex city lose undertaker" over and over again and a mention of the word monster since it is Braun.
Seth is really interesting, he's probably the hottest guy in the WWE now, I wonder what they'll do with him.

Also can't wait for Reigns to cash in his cash in match for the briefcase and superman punch Braun. I'm going to cry if that happens with the rest of you.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Donnie said:


> Bruan going to fly to Borks, kiil Sabel, beat Bork, and read the kids a bedtime story.


:braun


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Is there anything to look forward? I mean, more Seth and Elias, that should be ok, but not must see; another Bliss reign of Terror, that should be fun :eyeroll; Braun can't do shit since Brock is never there, so I guess he will keep beating Owens I guess, KO is his personal punching bag. And then I don't have a fucking clue.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

See who Roman moves on to because there seems no reason to continue with Jinder.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Will be tuning in only to see what Reigns does next and the follow up with Ronda.

Rollins needs a hot feud to spice things up a bit. He has been doing good work but he needs to move on to something bigger/stronger. Ambrose coming back or even Jason Jordan to challenge for the IC title could be just that.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Another week another skipped RAW, will just watch the highlights on YouTube.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

I seriously don't think I have even an ounce of interest in anything on Raw after last night.

Nearly everything on Raw is basically just: get this tired shit over with already so we can MAYBE move on to something else that stands a chance of being even slightly interesting and entertaining.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Making Rousey the third wheel in the Nia vs Alexa feud is the dumbest thing they could have possibly done. No interest in this shit anymore. I found out I like good sleep 7 days a week.


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

Dolorian said:


> Will be tuning in only to see what Reigns does next and the follow up with Ronda.
> 
> Rollins needs a hot feud to spice things up a bit. He has been doing good work but he needs to move on to something bigger/stronger. Ambrose coming back or even *Jason Jordan to challenge for the IC title *could be just that.


Supposedly JJ's been cleared to return and at the last few RAWs, so maybe he'd be a possibility for Seth, or Roman. I felt like Seth-Elias has more of a chance to continue than Roman-Jinder based on the endings last night, this preview, and the after RAW segments.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Asmodeus said:


> Supposedly JJ's been cleared to return and at the last few RAWs, so maybe he'd be a possibility for Seth, or Roman. I felt like Seth-Elias has more of a chance to continue than Roman-Jinder based on the endings last night, this preview, and the after RAW segments.


I can see Rollins/Elias continuing given as you said the way their match ended last night. I'm not sure I'd like a Reigns/Jordan feud at the moment. But we'll see how it goes tonight.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Braun stuff and Elias/Seth should be interesting.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Mango13 said:


> Another week another skipped RAW, will just watch the highlights on YouTube.


I've been doing that for over a year now.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

Shaun_27 said:


> How many times will Cole say "Monster in the bank"?


enough to make drinking game out of it :thirst


skipping raw and just watching the youtube clips is nice :lenny


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

I can see this thread being an Olympic sized swimming pool full of apathy..

But at least Ice can get back to making BlissHole posts, so that's something.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The main roster shows are traaaash.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

Based on the RAW preview it looks like Braun might announce his MITB plans ahead of time. By doing this it gives WWE a way to bring Brock back. Also going by the preview it appears that Mahal/Reigns is done and he Reigns will be getting a new challenger tonight. I'm guessing Jason Jordan or maybe Drew McIntyre (with Dolph).


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Is there any news on when Ambrose is supposed to return?


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

Summerslam :ambrose


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

JJ coming to prove who the real BIG DAWG is 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Alright, in for Reigns and also the follow up with Ronda. Let's see how it goes.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

ROLLINS said:


> Is there any news on when Ambrose is supposed to return?


Apparently after SummerSlam


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

RAW be better than that show last night.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Would be happy if Seth opens the show.


----------



## xio8ups (Nov 6, 2015)

BRAUNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN STROWMANNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Alexa and Strowman have killed any hype for this show


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

I'm having trouble giving a shit about Raw tonight. After the lame results at MITB, I just don't care any more.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

There is no official word on Deano. It could be literally any time soon. I'm hoping sooner rather than later! :mark:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

LOL at this nonsense to open the show. fpalm


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Recaps.

Just in for Seth and that's all, folks.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Ambrose Girl said:


> There is no official word on Deano. It could be literally any time soon. I'm hoping sooner rather than later! :mark:


Hopefully soon, it really has felt like he has been out for ages.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

lol WWE booking is so bad that they put the Raw womens title back on Alexa Bliss when they absolutely didn't need to. Her last run sucked.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Alexa is now "The Man" apparently.
Top dog. It's her yard, etc.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

OMG, it's an overpushed Kewpie doll. :trips8


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Steve Black Man said:


> I'm having trouble giving a shit about Raw tonight. After the lame results at MITB, I just don't care any more.


I Don't think you're the only one who feels that way. Hardly anyone in this thread tonight.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Headliner said:


> lol WWE booking is so bad that they put the Raw womens title back on Alexa Bliss when they absolutely didn't need to. Her last run sucked.


Yes, Alexa doesn't elevates anything or anyone.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Dolorian said:


> Hopefully soon, it really has felt like he has been out for ages.


It has been ages, it's been way over six months now  I miss him so much.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Oh WTF is this garbage. Here comes Bliss. Won MITB while spending a whole 4 mins in the ring? And taking almost zero bumps.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Neither need it , Kurt. Poor, dumb ass booking.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Dude just handed it to here like "here ya go bih" :maury


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

You know she full of shit :lol


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

You Deserve It chants? Oh fuck off.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Hopefully this means we will get more of Alexa bullying Nia... fpalm fpalm fpalm


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

What a retarded crowd. "you deserve it" wow.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

You deserve it chants after she cashes in.

:lmao


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

So is Nia mystically a face again?


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

Worst ever use of the 'you deserve it' chant?


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Oh another "mean girls" promo by Alexa? Oh theres something new. Same shit everytime.


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

The crowd over uses that goddamn chant


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Alexa acting like she's the first person ever to cash in on the same night lol


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

The goddess. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

You deserve it? Like hell she does. fpalm


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

She does look damn good, though. But her booking is waaaay tooo much.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

When Ronda and Alexa eventually collide, Ronda BETTER snap her like a twig in 10 seconds


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Ronda :mark


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

Crowds ruin wrestling sometimes


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Ronda won me over last night. Her first singles match and she did amazing.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

The women's division has taken 5 steps backwards.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Y2JHOLLA said:


> I Don't think you're the only one who feels that way. Hardly anyone in this thread tonight.


You think things are going to be shook up at MITB, and yet the most status quo things ended up happening. Strowman winning the briefcase or title would have been exciting last year, Bliss is champion again for some reason, Rollins and Elias is just going to continue, Roman is obviously going to get Lesnar again.

It's all just....Bleh. I'll keep up with the thread and maybe watch highlights if something interesting happens, but yeah....Nothing interesting is happening in the near future.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

LOL Alexa, those taps with the briefcase wouldn't really have hurt Ronda :lmao


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Go Ronda, squash that muppet!


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

I just thought that was Brock’s belt haha I got hyped for a second. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Just some horny guys cheering for Bliss.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Are we sure Ronda Rousey isn't Kurt Angle's daughter? 

Because :damn it sure looks like it


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Man, they really don’t wanna have Alexa torch Rousey on the microphone.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Alexa vs Nia at Extreme Rules :lol :lol :lol

And surprise, surprise Alexa is cutting the same type promo we've seen for years :sleep


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Steve Black Man said:


> You think things are going to be shook up at MITB, and yet the most status quo things ended up happening. Strowman winning the briefcase or title would have been exciting last year, Bliss is champion again for some reason, Rollins and Elias is just going to continue, Roman is obviously going to get Lesnar again.
> 
> It's all just....Bleh. I'll keep up with the thread and maybe watch highlights if something interesting happens, but yeah....Nothing interesting is happening in the near future.


Exactly. That's why I'm just here to see Seth's segment and that's it.


----------



## TCcarnage (May 23, 2014)

This badass scowling Ronda is superior to the cheesing smiling Ronda character.


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

lol ronda would destroy this little bitch in real life.


----------



## BarrettBarrage (Jan 3, 2012)

Can Ronda smash this 4 foot gremlin already?


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Architect-Rollins said:


> The women's division has taken 5 steps backwards.


I was gonna say 50 steps back.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Alexa is good on the mic but its always the same shit


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

All I want to see right now is Ronda smacking the shit out of Alexa.

YES GET HER RONDA!!!


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

TCcarnage said:


> This badass scowling Ronda is superior to the cheesing smiling Ronda character.


The balance between the two and how she switches from one to the other is where it is at.


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

So what is Ronda gonna do at Extreme Rules now?


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

AngryConsumer said:


> Man, they really don’t wanna have Alexa torch Rousey on the microphone.




They gotta keep the women away from her or they get dominated verbally. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

"Who sucks more dicks backstage?"

Alexa: "Me"


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Oh shit, she took down Kurt.

:lmao


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Like 97 year old Kurt Angle could possibly hold Ronda back from ripping Alexa to shreds


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

If Ronda kicked Alexa's ass, it would be considered child abuse because she is so damn tiny.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Welp Rousey is getting suspended.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

You wanna know the reason Alexa keeps getting put on top it's because she's the best heel in the women's division by a country mile

No one else comes close


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Ronda finally acting like how she should


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Ronda going off :mark:


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Down goes Kurt :lmao


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Ok, this is so goddamn epic!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Alexa ded.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Ronda :mark


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Such a mismatch and a joke of a champion.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Why are the commentators defending Alexa? Alexa screwed Ronda over last night, of course she's gonna be mad.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

HOLY FUCK, THATS HOW YOU BOOK ROUSEY


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Ronda is the biggest badass! LOVING her! And LOVING this segment!


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

bliss taking a nap against the bottom turnbuckle she looks so peaceful


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

idk, alexa is probably where shes at because someone is horny backstage for her. a la sable in 1998


----------



## Erramayhem89 (Jul 10, 2017)

Everything Ronda does looks so choreographed just lol


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

So um
she's heel? 
or face?

And apparently she's the new bubba ray putting women through tables. I approve


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Rousey is such a star.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Rousey >>>>>>>>>>>>>> :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## TCcarnage (May 23, 2014)

Nice way to keep Ronda off TV until Summerslam.


----------



## BarrettBarrage (Jan 3, 2012)

First bump Alexa's taken in months.


----------



## dannybosa (Oct 23, 2015)

U telling me kurt couldnt defend himself


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

Ronda :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Ronda snapped


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Well, at least they made Ronda look great.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

deepelemblues said:


> You wanna know the reason Alexa keeps getting put on top it's because she's the best heel in the women's division by a country mile
> 
> No one else comes close


I thought it was because Vince likes his blondes on top. :trolldog


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

So that's how they will keep her out until Summerslam

Stone Cold Ronda Rousey :mark:

Ok, that was legit great, seeing Alexa getting her ass kicked was great


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

This is the Ronda I wanted to see, the badass who just kicks ass! :mark:


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

Ah, so they're turning Rousey into Lesnar.


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

Rousey looked badass with that Judo toss.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Great stuff from Ronda, that's exactly how she should be. No fucks given.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

So why should I care about Ronda vs Alexa after seeing that beatdown, there's no tension anymore since Ronda will obviously roflstomp Alexa


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Kurt looked like a complete geek right there :lol


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

If they booked Roman to do shit like this, he might actually get over.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Well, now she'll be "suspended" to write her off TV until Summerslam. Kind of like Brock.

That Powerbomb through the table was pretty wicked though.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

:yes :yes :yes


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Okay that segment was actually well done.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Ronda is badass, the most must watch superstar in WWE right now.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Don't see Raw getting better than that. That was the peak.:mark:


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

I do know Ronda is booked for Extreme Rules so I'm assuming it's gonna end up being a Triple Threat.


----------



## Illogical (Sep 28, 2017)

That was insanely awesome! Fuck yeah, Ronda!


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Well, Angle looked like a complete b!tch here. :lol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Kurt touched Ronda without her consent. Arrest that man.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Yeah, Ronda won't be back until like the week before Summerslam.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

RIP Alexa’s new boobs


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

ROLLINS said:


> Exactly. That's why I'm just here to see Seth's segment and that's it.


I'm a little worried about Seth now. His whole schtick and the reason he got mega-over this year was by being the workhorse. The guy that competed every night, put his championship on the line whenever he could, and was basically a lock for MOTN every night.

Cheating to win yesterday seems to undermine his entire character arc, plus being stuck in this feud with Elias is basically going to kill the IC Title open challenge. Also, while I do love Elias as an entertainer, he's merely passable in the ring, so while the matches with Elias should be decent, they most definitely have a ceiling. 

Perhaps it's my fault for foolishly hanging on to the idea of Seth possibly dethroning Lesnar.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Kurt even sounds like a sad, weak little geek when he's suspending someone :lmao


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Ronda is better than at least 80% of the wrestlers I’ve ever seen.

A Natural!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Sucks that we won't be seeing Ronda for while.


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

Someone gif that Judo throw on Kurt. God Ronda is getting better and better.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

One less reason to watch RAW for the next 30 days. Bravo, RAW. :clap


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I love that the crowd booed Kurt for suspending Ronda.


----------



## BarrettBarrage (Jan 3, 2012)

How am I supposed to take Alexa Lollipop Guild seriously against Ronda?

Can someone explain this.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Steve Black Man said:


> I'm a little worried about Seth now. His whole schtick and the reason he got mega-over this year was by being the workhorse. The guy that competed every night, put his championship on the line whenever he could, and was basically a lock for MOTN every night.
> 
> Cheating to win yesterday seems to undermine his entire character arc, plus being stuck in this feud with Elias is basically going to kill the IC Title open challenge. Also, while I do love Elias as an entertainer, he's merely passable in the ring, so while the matches with Elias should be decent, they most definitely have a ceiling.
> 
> Perhaps it's my fault for foolishly hanging on to the idea of Seth possibly dethroning Lesnar.


I'm not worried about Seths' booking as IC Champion. He's mega over. But I agree that he should be the one to beat Brock at SS. If he's not, that match is going to get shit on so hard in Brooklyn. :lol


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Sadly we won't be seeing Ronda fro a bit. But that was a great showing for her in that opening segment.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

I guess the suspension is a good way to hold off on Alexa vs Ronda until Summerslam


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

wkc_23 said:


> Sucks that we won't be seeing Ronda for while.


Well the correct way to handle this would be to have Ronda NOT leave and keep causing havoc because fuck the authority figure

Keep it hot

But this is Current Year WWE so she'll disappear until a couple weeks before Summerslam thus allowing the heat created by this to fade


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Corbin gonna bust Angles ass for losing control there.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Hahahahaha that was pretty hilarious but how do we believe at all Alexa could even damage Rousey without a weapon? Lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1008865108800495617

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1008865363331862529


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

ROLLINS said:


> I'm not worried about Seths' booking as IC Champion. He's mega over. But I agree that he should be the one to beat Brock at SS. If he's not, that match is going to get shit on so hard in Brooklyn. :lol


Indeed. I just wanted more for him. Wanted to see him get his chance as the top babyface. Doesn't look like that's going to happen now, not with Lesnar, Reigns and Strowman all on top.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

“Bliss is afraid to bump guys!” 

Proceeds to get her ass kicked... gotta love when the haters get embarrassed. And we have an actual bad ass face now. Fucking miracles.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

The commentator's brown nosing is so fucking annoying, shut up you kiss asses.


----------



## Reptilian (Apr 16, 2014)

Holy fuck, i haven't felt this excitement by watching a WWE segment in a long time, that was gold. My poor Alexa though.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Steve Black Man said:


> Indeed. I just wanted more for him. Wanted to see him get his chance as the top babyface. Doesn't look like that's going to happen now, not with Lesnar, Reigns and Strowman all on top.


Yep. One thing, though. I think Braun winning the briefcase is a good thing for Seth. They will get his title run out of the way, and I think it'll be somewhat of a short one.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Ronda vs Brock, please!

:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Best segment of the night guarandamnteed.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Every Raw is 

A segment
An ad
A recap of that segment
Another ad
A recap of the recap of that segment
Another ad
Match
Another ad
A recap of the match
Another ad
Match
Another ad
Another ad
Another ad
THE END. GOOD NIGHT FOLKS


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Seth!


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Reptilian said:


> Holy fuck, i haven't felt this excitement by watching a WWE segment in a long time.


i havent been this excited by women's rasslin since the last time The King got to say PUPPIES! on live TV


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Steve Black Man said:


> Indeed. I just wanted more for him. Wanted to see him get his chance as the top babyface. Doesn't look like that's going to happen now, not with Lesnar, Reigns and Strowman all on top.


He'll get Dean though. Those matches and storyline will be better than anything they do with Lesanr, Roman, and Braun.


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

Ronda is listed for these Raws.

https://www.wwe.com/wwe-raw-san-diego

https://www.wwe.com/wwe-raw-boston

https://www.wwe.com/wwe-raw-buffalo

This screams Stephanie or Baron overruling Kurt once again.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

SETH!! :mark:


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The pop.

:mark:


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

So Alexa retains against Nia at Extreme Rules and Ronda returns at the PPV to confront her.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Guess they're gonna just load up on the 1st hour


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Rousey and Rollins in the first hour.

Give me McIntyre by 9PM and I’ll be all good.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

She’s only been working at this new job 3 months and already suspended. Tut tut. Bold girl.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Burn it down loud chants.

:mark:


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

Ronda's facial expressions were 100% on point as well. Her overall look just stands out in a good way. She is built differently.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

What town is this? Crowd isn't as loud for Seth as I anticipated.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1008864932513763328

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1008865492914745344


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Open Challenge!! :mark:


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Another great match we're about to see from Seth :banderas


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

At first I thought that was Mick Foley's theme.

:lmao


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

THE MAN said:


> What town is this? Crowd isn't as loud for Seth as I anticipated.


Grand Rapids, Michigan


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Oh please please PLEASE let it be Drew who faces Seth!! :mark:


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Here come the two geeks that get no reactions


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

DEAR LORD!

ROLLINS AND MCINTYRE?! :mark: :mark:


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Interesting, I wonder who he'll face and if it could be Rollins vs Drew at the PPV.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Oh shit Drew gonna take this? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Ziggler has a terrible record vs. Seth.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

dolph ziggler fpalm

booooooooooo


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

THE MAN said:


> Ziggler has a terrible record vs. Seth.




Ziggler has a terrible record vs everyone


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Awww bugger, I wanted it to be Drew


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Switchblade Club said:


> Here come the two geeks that get no reactions


Drew, a geek? Idk about all that..


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Obviously they wanna save a huge match like McIntyre vs Rollins for a ppv.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Match will prolly be good though


----------



## BarrettBarrage (Jan 3, 2012)

McIntyre should face Rollins at a PPV, not on free TV.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Fucking commercial breaks.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Fat chance of Dollar Store HBK winning. :bryanlol


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Smart not giving away Drew/Seth right now.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

I think Drew causes a DQ to setup the feud with Rollins for the PPV.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

SAMCRO said:


> Obviously they wanna save a huge match like McIntyre vs Rollins for a ppv.


they coulda given us drew vs seth with ziggler interfering leading to a beatdown and DQ giving us a hot start to a drew vs seth feud


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

tYES!! My top 2 Raw favorites are wrestling each other :drose

This should be a good match :mark:


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Drew/Rollins at ER might be the MOTN, if that ends up happening.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

What an exciting first half hour of Raw though, the Ronda stuff and now Seth with an open challenge.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Last time Seth faced McIntyre he was a jobber in 3MB :lol Different story now. That's a PPV match they will hopefully capitalize on. Hopefully at ER because I'd rather Drew than another match with Elias.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Hopefully this means they're ending the tag team and just making them associate's so Drew can be a singles wrestler.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Waiting for Elias to take revenge on Seth.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Ambrose Girl said:


> What an exciting first half hour of Raw though, the Ronda stuff and now Seth with an open challenge.


Yeah its been alright, i'm sure they'll ruin it very quickly in the 2nd hour though.


----------



## gav (Oct 6, 2015)

Ziggler/Rollins :mark:


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

2 HBK fans growing up going at it.

:bjpenn


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

BTW I don't think Seth vs Elias is over yet, I'll be surprised if it is...


----------



## BringBackTV14 (Oct 12, 2017)

American_Nightmare said:


> Ronda is listed for these Raws.
> 
> https://www.wwe.com/wwe-raw-san-diego
> 
> ...


I don't see heels overriding the face GM suspending a face.

My guess is she'll appear in a dark segment


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

More 'Burn it down' chants.

:mark:

Another city that the fans enjoy Seth in.

:mark:


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Yeah good start to this Raw though...I'm surprised.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Ziggler is bereft of heat.


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

The Burn it down chants are so dopey...


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Seth with the HBK flip bump.

:mark:


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Architect-Rollins said:


> Last time Seth faced McIntyre he was a jobber in 3MB :lol Different story now. That's a PPV match they will hopefully capitalize on. Hopefully at ER because I'd rather Drew than another match with Elias.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

GODDAMN that was a pretty crazy bump Seth took

So good


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Maybe Braun can get a new chant: *BORE IT DOWN!!!* :braun


----------



## MFR55 (Jan 30, 2017)

American_Nightmare said:


> I do know Ronda is booked for Extreme Rules so I'm assuming it's gonna end up being a Triple Threat.


she isnt her next PPV appearance is summerslam


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Drew is just 6'5? He looks taller than that.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

THE MAN said:


> Waiting for Elias to take revenge on Seth.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Drew looks freaking evil to me. :lol


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

ROLLINS said:


> 2 HBK fans growing up going at it.
> 
> :bjpenn


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Those fans in the front row going crazy.

:lol

Damn, another commercial break.


----------



## BringBackTV14 (Oct 12, 2017)

Spoiler: Raw Sasha Spoilers



Sasha Banks has her bags and is storming out of the building, into the parking lot, and
approaches her car. Just then the door to the arena flies open and a still irate Bayley
emerges, calling after Sasha and saying they should finish what they started. Sasha says,
“I’m done with you. I’m done helping you. And I’m done being your friend.” Sasha gets in
her car, starts the engine, and begins to drive away. Bayley, who was holding an open
water bottle, reaches the parking lot and chucks the water bottle at Sasha’s car as it drives
away. Out on Bayley, full of rage.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Fun match so far.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I feel bad for Dolph now. He's essentially a jobber to the stars.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

THE MAN said:


> I feel bad for Dolph now. He's essentially a jobber to the stars.


I don't know why he doesn't leave. He'd do very well in the Indy's. Apparently, he's okay with it as long as the paychecks continue to roll in, I guess.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

THE MAN said:


> I feel bad for Dolph now. He's essentially a jobber to the stars.


yeah well that's what happens when you piss vince off complaining


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Speaking of commercials, Ant Man and Wasp looks goods to me.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

ROLLINS said:


> I don't know why he doesn't leave. He'd do very well in the Indy's. Apparently, he's okay with it as long as the paychecks continue to roll in, I guess.


He'd do okay. Maybe he's either afraid to take a leap of faith or maybe he feels like he's above the Indy scene.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

THE MAN said:


> He'd do okay. Maybe he's either afraid to take a leap of faith or maybe he feels like he's above the Indy scene.


Yeah, fair points.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Jesus that spot during the commercial break


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

ROLLINS said:


> I don't know why he doesn't leave. He'd do very well in the Indy's. Apparently, he's okay with it as long as the paychecks continue to roll in, I guess.


He's one of those complacent wrestlers who's just there for the check, dude would go out there dressed as a donkey if they told him to and make a fool of himself. He obviously doesn't care about having great matches or being booked strongly.

He and so many others just don't have the balls like Cody did to say fuck the pay check and go out on the indies a take a chance.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Unsurprisingly, another good match that Seth is involved in.


----------



## AlexaBliss4Life (Jan 30, 2018)

deepelemblues said:


> So why should I care about Ronda vs Alexa after seeing that beatdown, there's no tension anymore since Ronda will obviously roflstomp Alexa


Goddess will hang with her.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Why is it better for Dolph the longer it goes? Seth is in better condition than him. :Cocky


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

AWESOME spot.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Good match


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Still can't believe they're seriously gonna stick with calling the Curbstomp "The Stomp" so fucking dumb.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Rollins confirmed greater than HBK.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Seth and Dolph have always had solid matches together.


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

Nobody in WWE these days can do a proper frogsplash...


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

This match is probing two things: both wrestlers are awesome and the IC title is better and more important than the Universal Title.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

What?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Holy shit.

:lmao


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Holy fuck, I can't believe Seth lost.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

WHHHHAAAAATTTTT?????? U FUCKING KIDDING ME???!!!


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

IM GAY


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

holy shit...did that just happen?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Crossfit Jesus.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

WOW!


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

They just ruined the hottest thing in the company. Wow.


----------



## Boba Fett (Jul 9, 2013)

Are you fucking kidding me ?


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Dolph Ziggler actually won :mark: :mark:

Ziggler is still undefeated on Raw this year :drose


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Shadowcran said:


> holy shit...did that just happen?


yes it did, you indeed did see the top of seth's buttcrack

we all did


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Dolph vs Seth at Extreme Rules, Dean returns and screws him, Dean vs Seth at Summerslam.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

LMAO, Ziggler with the random IC title win


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Ummm wtfff :lol


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Ok that was unexpected.


----------



## gav (Oct 6, 2015)

YESSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## Pronk255 (Jan 23, 2018)

seth has to be injured or getting suspended. this is a weird title change


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Dean where are you ???


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

They seriously end Seth's amazing reign to fucking Ziggler on an episode of fucking Raw? McIntyre CLEARLY should have been the one to take the belt off Seth.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I guess this means that at some point when Drew turns on Ziggler, it will be for the IC championship and Drew will take it off of him.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

:trips8

Didn't see that coming.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

fuck off cole you dick


----------



## Bink77 (Nov 9, 2014)

Based on that gif the entire top is completely blacked out. But but see you next Monday...


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

THAT'S WHAT THE FUCK I'M TALKING ABOUT :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Shocking win. But I like it. Ziggler can do well and theycan transition Seth to the UT to resurrect that failure.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

This company. :maury


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Of course WWE would switch the IC title to Ziggler (when Rollins is hot) so they can redo HBK and bodyguard Diesel booking in 2018.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

I'm confused


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Drew is a "star" right!!!!

No reaction :lmao


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Wtf? Wow. Wasn’t expecting a Seth loss. Especially not with Dolph of all people. Maybe Seth’s moving to the Universal scene?

Also I think this feud will lead to the return to Dean Ambrose


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Roman needs to save Seth. :reigns2


----------



## AlexaBliss4Life (Jan 30, 2018)

We got us a new champ outta nowhere! I guess Seth V Elias was a one-off?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

That was random. They should've just had Elias win it last night. :lol


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

im surprised romun didnt run out to save seth


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

Switchblade Club said:


> Dean where are you ???



Hopefully not coming back anytime soon. Not interested in more dumb rebound lariats and his rather dopey version of "crazy". He's the disney version of hardcore.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Lol folk are upset, don't worry Seth fans they have something for him. He's not just losing to lose


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

This title change really came out of nowhere. I wonder what the plan is moving forward. Will they really do Rollins vs Ziggler at Extreme Rules?


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

I'm so confused. So no more Elias/Rollins? Wtf


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Damn good match, though.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Kabraxal said:


> Shocking win. But I like it. Ziggler can do well and theycan transition Seth to the UT to resurrect that failure.


UT?


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Seth in the main event now :trips5


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Nice WWE, end the hottest thing you had going in ur company, now the IC Title can return to be a boring worthless title on a boring fuck like Ziggler. Say goodbye to the amazing IC Title matches now.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Seth didn't really need the belt but still, Dolph on a random Raw?


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

:WTF2

Fucking Ziggler of all people.


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

I'm fucking mad.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

No idea where they go from here. But let the record show that when Seth was IC Champ, he was by far the hottest thing on the main roster.


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

Had a feeling Seth was losing tonight, but figured it would be in rematch with Elias. 


This is good, was getting tired of Rollins overcoming odds, plus he belongs in main event, he was the best choice to raise ic's value, and it just didn't seem special. 


They really need to do Rollins vs. AJ ASAP like Summerslam, before either gets hurt or old.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Shadowcran said:


> UT?


n/m. Universal Title..forgot it existed,lol. I really did ...


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

ROLLINS said:


> That was random. They should've just had Elias win it last night. :lol


 Maybe it means he's feuding with Ambrose at Summerslam or moving into the UC scene?

Ambrose could cost him at ER to set up Summerslam. It makes sense, he comes to even the numbers only to turn around and screw Seth.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Wonder where Seth is going after this?


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

I'm actually happy Seth lost, now he doesn't have to be stuck in the mid card :mark


----------



## #HEELFACE (Nov 6, 2017)

Seth cheated last night so yeah Karma is a fat one.


----------



## MFR55 (Jan 30, 2017)

Abisial said:


> Dolph vs Seth at Extreme Rules, Dean returns and screws him, Dean vs Seth at Summerslam.


in a perfect world


----------



## KaNeInSaNe (Mar 27, 2014)

The salt in here is hilarious. Ziggler can carry that title just fine. Clearly they something else planned for Rollins. Stop crying about EVERYTHING that changes on this show. Seth Rollins is a hot superstar, not the IC title, he doesn't need it


----------



## BarrettBarrage (Jan 3, 2012)

There goes the hottest thing on RAW.

I seriously doubt Ziggler is going to do anything with the title worthwhile.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Random thought but would anyone else think it would be awesome if Dean Ambrose returned as a heel with Nikki Cross as his crazy girlfriend?


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

But yeah, so stupid to do it on a random Raw show against Dolph Ziggler via the roll up of doom no less fpalm


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

For anyone upset about this. Just remember, they had AJ lose the US title to Baron Corbin, in order to have him go for the WWE title


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Emperor said:


> Maybe it means he's feuding with Ambrose at Summerslam or moving into the UC scene?
> 
> Ambrose could cost him at ER to set up Summerslam. It makes sense, he comes to even the numbers only to turn around and screw Seth.


Maybe. I literally have no idea. But he should get the match with Brock.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

I had the same reaction as that girl in the recap :lol


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Yeah not sure where they go with Seth from here. Hopefully they have something big planned for him because he had a good thing going with the IC title. But we'll have to see. I'm just confused by the booking? To Ziggler on a random Raw? Guess if they wanted their top babyface to have a shocking loss, it worked.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Himiko said:


> For anyone upset about this. Just remember, they had AJ lose the US title to Baron Corbin, in order to have him go for the WWE title


This.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Shadowcran said:


> UT?


Universal title.


----------



## BarrettBarrage (Jan 3, 2012)

Himiko said:


> For anyone upset about this. Just remember, they had AJ lose the US title to Baron Corbin, in order to have him go for the WWE title


Lesnar isn't holding the WWE title though.

Also we have Braun lurking with the case.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

So are they joint champions, because that was a lot of "we"


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

SAMCRO said:


> Random thought but would anyone else think it would be awesome if Dean Ambrose returned as a heel with Nikki Cross as his crazy girlfriend?


I’d prefer her at nXt UK, as far from the fuckery as possible. :lol


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Hmm, could it go into Reigns vs Drew and Rollins vs Dolph at Extreme Rules? I think that Reigns' post match interview last night sort of "addresses" some of the stuff Drew has been saying since he debuted on the main roster.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1008874018001186816


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Not a fan of Ziggler but I'm interested in what they will do here. Seth to the ME scene perhaps? Ziggler and Drew and the IC title sounds promising. 

:bjpenn


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

SAMCRO said:


> Random thought but would anyone else think it would be awesome if Dean Ambrose returned as a heel with Nikki Cross as his crazy girlfriend?




Wouldn't make sense because the Renee relationship is in kayfabe already, but he should also be a lone wolf as a heel.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Rhoode, Balor, etc. That's probably why Ziggler got the title, to give those 2 something to do while Rollins goes after the Universal...prop.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

I hope they have something good planned for Seth, because he was on a hot streak as IC champion and one of the few bright sparks on Raw. It was silly to end the reign like this nevertheless.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Starting to think they might break the streak tonight...


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

BarrettBarrage said:


> Lesnar isn't holding the WWE title though.
> 
> 
> 
> Also we have Braun lurking with the case.




What are you on about? ? I never said Brock is holding the WWE title


----------



## Disruptive_One (May 29, 2018)

Go Hawkins.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

finalnight said:


> Starting to think they might break the streak tonight...


 What streak?

Nvm.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Well thankfully that was short.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Abisial said:


> Wouldn't make sense because the Renee relationship is in kayfabe already, but he should also be a lone wolf as a heel.


So? Just have him cut a promo breaking up with her or something, then you bring in Nikki the next week.


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

Bobby bored sucks


----------



## #HEELFACE (Nov 6, 2017)

Monster in the Bank sounds so damn stupid.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

THE MAN said:


> Ziggler has a terrible record vs. Seth.


Ignore this dumb ass. :CENA


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Oh god Cole already said it, i knew it'd be his knew annoying catchphrase for whenever Braun showed up "Monster in the bank!" just like his annoying "Its BOSS TIME!: whenever Sasha comes out. I wanna take those two catch phrases and shove em up his fucking ass.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Emperor said:


> What streak?
> 
> Nvm.


There's still the streak of most of us leaving in disgust at the hour and a half mark. It might be later tonight before that happens.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

The most stale part of Raw up next!!!


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

SAMCRO said:


> So? Just have him cut a promo breaking up with her or something, then you bring in Nikki the next week.


Please say you're joking :lol


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

That was a stupid PR plug... ouch.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Monster In The Bank is the gayest nickname ever, sounds so fucking cringey.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

those drinking to "monster in the bank" remarks get ready for a coma...sigh. The phrase already sucks.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Did Cole just say "Money in the Contract"? LOL


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Drinking game for utterances of Monster in the Bank.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

That awful cartoony design of the MITB briefcase.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Dolph won the IC title from Rollins?!?!?!

Fuck this company.


----------



## Awareness (Jun 11, 2015)

I have been out of the loop on Raw for a couple weeks, what the fuck happened to Baron Corbin and why does he dress like he loves men?


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

The MITB match was mostly about making Braun look strong, hence why it's probably one of the worst MITBs.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

One of the worst booking decisions of the night was to give Braun what he never needed.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Crowd dead :lmao


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

That package made everyone look stupid....... o fuck, they are going heavy on the monster. Buried.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

they're really going to call him mr monster in the bank

fuck


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

monster in the bank, what a lame fucking pun name, here comes roman


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

MC 16 said:


> Please say you're joking :lol


Its better than having the corny fucker as a face squirting guys with mustard. I think having a deranged Ambrose with a deranged Nikki Cross together would be awesome.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

:braun :braun :braun


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Seth losing took all the air out of the arena. :lmao Crowd is still shocked and like, "WTF?"


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Rollins vs Ziggler, such a great match. I thought they'd continue the Elias fued, but I can get behind a Rollins/Ziggler/Mcintyre fued for the time being.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Welcome to BRAUN IS BORE!!!!!!!!* :braun


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

oh god they're really gonna do this monster in the bank shit

fuck you vince just fuck you you think monster in the bank is the coolest thing ever you decrepit old shit so now we get to hear MONSTER IN THE BANK 10,000 times over the next six months


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Man Braun really does kill and win everything.

I forgot about GRR.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Drink every time they say "Monster in the Bank"

You'll be needing a liver transplant before he cashes in


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Alright let's see what this leads to.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

translation: "I buried 7 other guys to get this briefcase I never needed."


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Crowd isn’t all that into him as the MitB holder.


----------



## WWEfan2018 (May 20, 2018)

get these hands


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Monster in the Bank would be a great Troma film.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Braun cant' help smile when he gets pushed. It's Ronda all over again and it's great


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Emperor said:


> The MITB match was mostly about making Braun look strong, hence why it's probably one of the worst MITBs.


Same thing with Elimination Chamber this year.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

This boar/bore isn't more over than Seth.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Crowd already bored as fuck of this geek.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

In my eyes Braun stopped being a monster months ago.


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

Yikes, KO came out to crickets


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Why do I feel like they're gonna give :braun eveything BUT the Universal title? :lol


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Can they keep Owens away from this bastard already


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Y2JHOLLA said:


> Same thing with Elimination Chamber this year.


 Imagine the matches when Braun wins the title.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

I'd love to never see Braun again on my tv, get this overpushed motherfucker outta here, all he does is bury fuckers, even worse than when Cena buried guys, cause at least guys could get in offense on Cena and kick his ass. I almost wanna say i'd take Reigns over Braun.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Yeah let's bring out Kevin Owens the guy we've already had :braun demolish about 10 times


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

last night it was 50 feet, tonight it was 15 feet and now its 20 feet


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

This is so awful. This is a massive dud so far.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Weak ass chant :lmao


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Why should I care who challenges Braun? He single handedly destroyed both the tag division and the upper midcard of two shows. fpalm


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Goddamnit, fuck off with the "you deserve it" chants!!


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

SAMCRO said:


> Its better than having the corny fucker as a face squirting guys with mustard. I think having a deranged Ambrose with a deranged Nikki Cross together would be awesome.


It's not the idea, it's your way of getting to it. If WWE did that, it would be ripped on for being awful and lacking continuity. And rightfully so. :lol


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Braun has emasculated the entire uppercard.

LOL at those weak ass "you deserve it" chants.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Did they pass out valium to everybody in the crowd? They're flat lining...


----------



## xio8ups (Nov 6, 2015)

YOU DESERVE IT. CLAP CLAP CLAP. BRAUNNNNNNNNN STROWMANNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN


----------



## WWEfan2018 (May 20, 2018)

KO predicted Braun winning brief case.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

No he doesn't, you louts.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

End this segment. Or give KO something to actually do...


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Where did all of the pages on this thread go? :lol


----------



## WWEfan2018 (May 20, 2018)

KO conspiring against Lesner.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

What happened to the thread?


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Oh god, so they’re really actually trying to make “Monster in the Bank” a thing [emoji849]


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Emperor said:


> Braun has emasculated the entire uppercard.
> 
> LOL at those weak ass "you deserve it" chants.


He does deserve weak ass chants though. Braun's booking is a cancer on WWE.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

MC 16 said:


> It's not the idea, it's your way of getting to it. If WWE did that, it would be ripped on for being awful and lacking continuity. And rightfully so. :lol


Well hell they don't have to do it that way exactly, build it up for weeks of Ambrose losing it and showing tension between him and Renee have her say shit like "I don't know who you are anymore" and have Ambrose little by little losing it and becoming unhinged. I was just spit balling the idea, but the overall idea is him as a crazy heel with Nikki Cross.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

The fuck is happened to this RAW thread :lol


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

So KO wants to be a ten year old boy


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

this is so fucking pathetic, KO get on your belly and lick :braun's boots too why don't you

i have been provided with zero reason to give a shit about any of this


----------



## xio8ups (Nov 6, 2015)

I LOVE BRAUNNNNNNNNN STROWMANNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

What happened to this thread? There are only 4 pages now. Before I typed this there was something like 35 pages.

Edit: Never mind, must of been a glitch or something. It is back to normal.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Here it comes....Braun burying Owens again.


----------



## WWEfan2018 (May 20, 2018)

KO wearing that Cesaro's adhesive shoulder tape.


----------



## KaNeInSaNe (Mar 27, 2014)

Braun does deserve it. Y'all salty as fuck ?


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

wkc_23 said:


> The fuck is happened to this RAW thread :lol


there's all kinds of glitches going on with the forums today


----------



## dannybosa (Oct 23, 2015)

Typical handshake into attack cliche


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

fpalm


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Sounds like a mausoleum in there. This would never happen to Bryan. :bryan


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

THE MAN said:


> He does deserve weak ass chants though. Braun's booking is a cancer on WWE.


I agree. He's squashed other main event talent. All to put Braun over at the expense of everyone else. 

Not to mention his burial of the tag team division...which STILL hasn't recovered one iota.


----------



## WWEfan2018 (May 20, 2018)

grip of death


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Another :vince5 success: making :braun unlikable.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

nobody likes you michael cole you smarmy cunt


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Crowd's been dead ever since Seth lost. Let's see if the crowd ever rebounds tonight.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

im not entertained by :braun murdering everyone all the time anymore, it just makes me think he's a heel and not like him


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

They took that from the NWO days.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Braun produces another boring segment. Didn't see that coming at all.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Show needs more Corbin.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Everyone finally realizing Braun is shit :mark :mark


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

did someone break WF or is no-one watching? lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Will this Sasha/Bayley storyline just end already....


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

That was... dumb. Braun looks worse after the last two nights.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

This company has turned almost everyone in to a geek fpalm


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

This Sasha Bailey stuff again, for god sakes just get a room already.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Oh great Sasha and Bayley again, I couldn't even begin to be bothered with this "angle".


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

I am a bit lost. Weren't these two supposed to be mad at each other or something?


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Bayley has fallen so much. Not even on the MITB PPV.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

So is the Sasha and Bayley feud like ever gonna actually happen? they've been teasing the fucking shit for like 2 years, these two aren't worth this much fucking build. 

Honestly i think they just don't know what else to do with them so its just the normal thing to have them constantly almost feuding but never actually feuding.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

If Sasha or Bayley doesn't turn tonight, then fuck off with this bullshit.


----------



## WWEfan2018 (May 20, 2018)

Sasha and Bailey have opposite personalities.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

16 pages of this suddenly back down to 2...wtf happened?


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Wonder what the main event is.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Yeah Woken is crap on, time for a break.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

forum is fucked, i'm out


----------



## WWEfan2018 (May 20, 2018)

I will delete you


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

And as expected the good streak Raw was on has ended in the 2nd hour, shocker.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

The forum has melted down after Seth's loss.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

To bad the lake of reincarnation did not work with Wyatt.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

So it's Matt Hardy deleting this thread.


----------



## xio8ups (Nov 6, 2015)

BRAUNNNNNNNNNN STROWMANNNNNNNNNN MONSTER IN THE BANK


----------



## WWEfan2018 (May 20, 2018)

Ziggler commercial is nice.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Another Sasha-Bayley reconciliation/break-up incoming :eyeroll


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

SAMCRO said:


> And as expected the good streak Raw was on has ended in the 2nd hour, shocker.


it's ridiculous..."Ok, we've got everyone excited...ok, bring in the ZZZZ squads" .


----------



## WWEfan2018 (May 20, 2018)

I want that taco bell steak nacho.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

deepelemblues said:


> there's all kinds of glitches going on with the forums today


First time I've seen it act this way lol. So I was confused.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

The heart eyes though :lmao

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1008880650156433408


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Does anyone still care about Bayley and Sasha? :sasha3


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Bo :HA


----------



## dannybosa (Oct 23, 2015)

Thread is glitchy


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

The B Team :lmao


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

oh my fucking god that was brilliant


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

""On the latest episods of as the Locker Room Turns, we rererererererererere examine the Sasha/Bayley and their feelings..Meanwhile, wrestling fans vomit in anticipation.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Bo trolling the fuck out of his brother!!!!


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

what. the. ever. loving. fuck. is. this.

Fire them.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Thread died lol


----------



## WWEfan2018 (May 20, 2018)

B team is hilarious


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Mordecay said:


> Another Sasha-Bayley reconciliation/break-up incoming :eyeroll


Yeah how many times are we gonna do this shit? They have turned on each other and become friends again like 50 times at this point. 

Just watch Bayley accidentally hit Sasha or vice versa and the two will be back to hating one another immediately after they just became friends again. Its like the feud that will never end yet it never begins.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bo has an uncanny resemblance to bray.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

That was fucking hilarious.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

THE MAN said:


> Bo has an uncanny resemblance to bray.




You’d swear they were brothers


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

That was actually pretty ....good impersonations....I mean, Bo did his brother perfectly...


----------



## #HEELFACE (Nov 6, 2017)

Bo and Axel are fucking killing it LMAO


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Mordecay said:


> Thread died lol


----------



## WWEfan2018 (May 20, 2018)

What exactly is woken


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Oh this is still going...


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

And now Ryno and Slater are jobbers!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Wow. The joB Team. :sleep


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Himiko said:


> You’d swear they were brothers


I do hope this eventually leads to Bo and Bray vs Jeff and Matt.


----------



## WWEfan2018 (May 20, 2018)

Rhyno is from Michigan


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

WWEfan2018 said:


> What exactly is woken


bad English for "woke up"....


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

SAMCRO said:


> Yeah how many times are we gonna do this shit? They have turned on each other and become friends again like 50 times at this point.
> 
> 
> 
> Just watch Bayley accidentally hit Sasha or vice versa and the two will be back to hating one another immediately after they just became friends again.




Apparently their feud has been cancelled


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

Bo did a perfect Bray


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Disband the RAW tag division. It's been dead ever since the Nicholas debacle.


----------



## dannybosa (Oct 23, 2015)

Slayno is officially buried/dead


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Both tag team divisions died a very painful death at Wrestlemania


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

I love those two refs selling like they had just been hit by a sledgehammer laying out cold outside the ring even though Ronda just punched them in the gut.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Overhyped vs. under heighth? :bryanlol


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

When did Corbin shave his head????


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

dannybosa said:


> Slayno is officially buried/dead


They been buried/dead ever since they lost the Smackdown tag titles and moved to Raw.


----------



## WWEfan2018 (May 20, 2018)

Flashbacks are useful when you miss part of show.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

RAW peaked with that Rond opening segment. Good stuff.

If we could have the Reigns match/segment now that would be great so that I can tune out for the night.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Corbin looks so weird with the haircut.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

So whats the deal is Corbin hurt or something? Its so random he was put into a non wrestling role as if he had a career ending injury or something.


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

I'd like to meet a person who would actually watch Miz & Mrs just to understand their mentality.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

My stream died and I found another stream, but it doesn't have audio, not sure if I should leave it or not lol


----------



## #HEELFACE (Nov 6, 2017)

So Corbin is now Randall from Recess?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

finalnight said:


> When did Corbin shave his head????


What do you mean? His head has always been shaved?


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

Ronda reinstated already?


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I had to step away but man I am PISSED that Seth lost the title  They cut his roll completely short and gave the title to fuckin Dolph Ziggler of all people. UGH.

That completely killed my enthusiasm for the rest of the show. I knew Seth would lose eventually, but I didn't expect it to be now and in that way. Bleh.


----------



## KaNeInSaNe (Mar 27, 2014)

Headliner said:


> Corbin looks so weird with the haircut.


He looks way better imo. No hideous bald spot


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Baron's a snitch. :cuss:


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

Ratings are going to tank not that Ronda will be gone for 30 days.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Did anyone watch that Mercedes car ad just there? Is that Cersei Lannister doing the voiceover?!


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

EMGESP said:


> I'd like to meet a person who would actually watch Miz & Mrs just to understand their mentality.


Yeah we now have 3 separate reality shows about wrestlers life outside of WWE, Total Divas, Total Bella's, now Miz and Mrs, i mean eventually are we gonna have everyone on the roster with their own reality show?


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

EMGESP said:


> I'd like to meet a person who would actually watch Miz & Mrs just to understand their mentality.


I don't think I will watch that show, but I do watch Total Divas just to see the wrestlers outside of the ring doing normal everyday non WWE stuff.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

They don't need to be giving my boy Gable a jobber entrance.


----------



## WWEfan2018 (May 20, 2018)

Jinder has a cool entrance.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

"As human beings.." crowd: "Booo!!!"


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

SAMCRO said:


> Yeah we now have 3 separate reality shows about wrestlers life outside of WWE, Total Divas, Total Bella's, now Miz and Mrs, i mean eventually are we gonna have everyone on the roster with their own reality show?


Its the same E! model that gave every Kardashian their own show.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Wow Gable officially a jobber now, already in the ring with no entrance getting the full on jobber treatment.


----------



## Boba Fett (Jul 9, 2013)

So basically Boring Corbin is Randall from Recess now ?


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Treating Chad Gable as a local jobber whoa


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

Joseph92 said:


> I don't think I will watch that show, but I do watch Total Divas just to see the wrestlers outside of the ring doing normal everyday non WWE stuff.


I hope you realize those shows are heavily scripted as well.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> Yeah we now have 3 separate reality shows about wrestlers life outside of WWE, Total Divas, Total Bella's, now Miz and Mrs, i mean eventually are we gonna have everyone on the roster with their own reality show?


I would watch a reality about the IIconics annoying everyone backstage. And they apparently have bathtub parties with Emma, so that's a plus >


----------



## KaNeInSaNe (Mar 27, 2014)

Mahal been hitting RVDs bong I see


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

Now that I think about it, the Kurt-Stephanie phone thing was probably about Lesnar.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Mordecay said:


> And they apparently have bathtub parties with Emma, so that's a plus >


So how much is that ppv?


----------



## WWEfan2018 (May 20, 2018)

Jinder is great on mic.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Summer of Shanti confirmed.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Wish they would give Gable a push...


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

WWEfan2018 said:


> Jinder is great on mic.


Said no one ever


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

SAMCRO said:


> So whats the deal is Corbin hurt or something? Its so random he was put into a non wrestling role as if he had a career ending injury or something.


Because the three main faces in Lashley, Roman, and Braun are Vinces boy toys who can't eat losses, but they dont want Corbin eating losses either so they created this role for him.


This roster is fucked up.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Mordecay said:


> I would watch a reality about the IIconics annoying everyone backstage. And they apparently have bathtub parties with Emma, so that's a plus >


emma and the IIconics in a hot tub :homer


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Its funny how much NXT manges to accomplish in a single hour and Raw can't seem to do half of what they do in 3 hours.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Why?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Gable squashed


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I would like to think the only reason Gable has been turned into a jobber is because they are waiting for Jordan to come back so they can reform American Alpha. But this is WWE booking and they could have just decided that Gable will never be anything.


----------



## WWEfan2018 (May 20, 2018)

Gable has better moveset than Roman.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Kabraxal said:


> Why?


why does anything happen in the WWE these days fpalm


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

This riot squad backstage segment is one of the stupidest things I have seen in WWE, and thats saying a lot.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Gable deserves better


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Gable confirmed :buried


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Gable jobbing. fpalm


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Graves: I think Chad Gable should’ve namastayed in bed this morning


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

so... the riott squad likes to engage in the lamest of petty vandalism

SUCH HEELS


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Gable getting squashed by Jinder.

:mj4

The cherry on top of this shit-sandwich of a show.


----------



## WWEfan2018 (May 20, 2018)

Break time


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

It’s the token WWE pat ourselves on the back segment


----------



## xio8ups (Nov 6, 2015)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/signaturepics/sigpic437418_28.gif this pic is better then raw


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

I love how they just injected the riot squad into the slot Absolution was in where they was constantly facing Sasha and Bayley every week in some form.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

The Riot Squad has become the ladies version of the NWO.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

They are trying to give the Riott Squad a personality 8 months after their debut

It's not working


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

SAMCRO said:


> I love how they just injected the riot squad into the slot Absolution was in where they was constantly facing Sasha and Bayley every week in some form.




Alexa bliss as champion, Sasha and Bayley in the same matches every week against random stable. This has been the Raw women’s division for like a year now


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

deepelemblues said:


> so... the riott squad likes to engage in the lamest of petty vandalism
> 
> SUCH HEELS


Lol exactly, they don't light shit on fire and create chaos and blow shit up, they knock cups out random employees hands and mark on mirrors with lipstick, wow they're so crazy and create so much chaos!


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Ruby Riott would be far better on her own.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Jinder promo'ed to complete silence. That was embarrassing to see.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

So the main event is whatever Kurts announcement is?


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

it's BAWSSSE time!!!!!!:cole


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Do the Undertaker and HHH really have a "storied rivalry"?

Because I don't seem to remember that...


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Corey's hatred of Sasha is so annoying, he needs to shut up.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

No pops for anyone ever since Seth lost.

:lmao


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Sasha and Bayley are unwatchable now. Future endeavor them.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Ugh now the question is which one will accidentally hit the other and cause them to hate each other again? Bayley hit Sasha or vice versa? Its like a fucking parody at this point.

WWE wont ever pull the trigger on a full blown heel turn for either woman, they'll tease it but they'll never go through it. I picture Sasha and Bayley still teasing a feud in 2024 and having matches against the new random heel stable.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Ruby > Bayley and Sasha combined. :sasha3


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1008887380856770562


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Vince to the Riott Squad..."act more Riot-ty"


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

liv morgan's tongue always being blue is really starting to irritate me plus her body language and facial expressions

it's like they're trying to low-key associate her with margot robbie's harley quinn and it's stupid


----------



## WWEfan2018 (May 20, 2018)

Is Nia only women who's height and weight is announced.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Does that injury tape actually make any difference?


----------



## WWEfan2018 (May 20, 2018)

Sasha would fit on Riott squad.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

They should book Sarah Logan as a more dominant/stronger wrestler like the muscle of sorts of the Riot Squad. It just feels off when she is getting dominated like this.


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

WWEfan2018 said:


> Sasha would fit on Riott squad.


No she wouldn't


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

sasha/bayley has to be the longest and dumbest tease of a "friends turn on each other!" angle in the history of wrestling

for god's sake how long has this been going on now i know it only feels like 10 years BUT IT FEELS LIKE 10 YEARS


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Is this Corpus Christi, Michigan?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Are there any fans of the Riott Squad? I've seen fans of Ruby, a few Sarah Logan fans and people who think Liv is hot, but I haven't seen fans of the stable per se.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

I think I know why I like Sarah so much. She seems to be the only woman on the roster who doesn't screech high pitched and actually screams.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Mordecay said:


> Are there any fans of the Riott Squad? I've seen fans of Ruby, a few Sarah Logan fans and people who think Liv is hot, but I haven't seen fans of the stable per se.


Liv is hot.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

deepelemblues said:


> sasha/bayley has to be the longest and dumbest tease of a "friends turn on each other!" angle in the history of wrestling
> 
> for god's sake how long has this been going on now i know it only feels like 10 years BUT IT FEELS LIKE 10 YEARS



At least make them Friends With Benefits. I'd watch that show. :bjpenn


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

I remember those days when Sasha and Bayley were over. :sasha3


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

THE MAN said:


> At least make them Friends With Benefits. I'd watch that show. :bjpenn


we're well past the point of someone yelling "JUST. FUCK. ALREADY!!!" at them


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

What is WITH people cheating with holding tights today?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

And now Sasha is pissed she lost cause of Bayley, shocker..... Either do this fucking feud and have a fucking match or stop this fucking bullshit already.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Ambrose Girl said:


> What is WITH people cheating with holding tights today?


vince remembered that grabbing a fistful of tights used to be a big thing and now he's obsessed with it


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Ans it's back to being mad at each other.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Coach and Saxton saying it clearly: FUCKING DROP THE FUCKING HALF ASSED FEUD


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

This "will they/won't they" has gone on for too long


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

This shit has gone on since wrestle mania lol


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

You can cut the sexual tension with a knife.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

This Sasha/Bayley stuff is so boring and played out already.

Meh.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Crowd was dead for that one


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The booking of the main roster needs to change. Literally every 'storyline' is being booked like trash. I don't get it.


----------



## KaNeInSaNe (Mar 27, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> And now Sasha is pissed she lost cause of Bayley, shocker..... Either do this fucking feud and have a fucking match or stop this fucking bullshit already.


You complain too fucking much. Get laid already


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

Feud has so much potential it's insane. Yet they just don't know how or when to do it, so so dumb.


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

Nicky Midss said:


> This shit has gone on since wrestle mania lol


This shit has been going on since Sasha eliminated Bayley from the Rumble


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Nicky Midss said:


> This shit has gone on since wrestle mania lol


Since before that, cause most was assuming Sasha and Bayley was gonna have a match at WM but they was put into the battle royal. Cause they was doing this feud tease since before even Elimination Chamber.


----------



## Big Bopper (Jan 23, 2018)

Who could forget when the Rockers were breaking up and for 6 months they pushed each other or stared into each others eyes or yelled at each other...no Shawn Michaels threw Marty Janetty through a fucking window. This shit is terrible


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

deepelemblues said:


> we're well past the point of someone yelling "JUST. FUCK. ALREADY!!!" at them


:lmao I was just about to post that very thing.


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

Thought they were going to have a makeout there...


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

KaNeInSaNe said:


> You complain too fucking much. Get laid already


I got an idea, suck my dick.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

The announcement will be about Roman. He's getting another match with Brock because uncrowned, you know. :reigns2


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)




----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

SavoySuit said:


> Thought they were going to have a makeout there...


Thought Bailey was going to spin Sasha around and kiss her in that backstage segment...


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

I think it's safe to say they have no idea what they are doing with these 2.


----------



## Big Bopper (Jan 23, 2018)

So hard core...jesus who likes this trash?


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Didn't Bayley and Sasha already do a brawl backstage before Mania? :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA.


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Tired of fucking Roman and Brock.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

What a waste of food.


----------



## Boba Fett (Jul 9, 2013)

Well when it bores it reigns.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

lol at WWE thinking people still care about Sasha/Bayley. They put water all over that flame.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Ugh i know lets give Roman ANOTHER title match against him!


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

:heston

:lmao

:heyman6

This bullshit

AGAIN

STILL

WHATEVER


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

What a load of shit if that happens.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I called it. Thank you.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

They have been repeatedly brining up that Reigns was the legitimate winner of the GRR match so it is rather funny how people still act surprised that he is facing Lesnar next.

Don't worry Braun will cash in and win the title.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Can't wait for them to kiss and make up like last time they brawled backstage, just like last time

Oh, great, THE BIG BORE, out and about to complain like a little bitch again


----------



## dannybosa (Oct 23, 2015)

They shouldve just let Reigns win that cage match


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

kurt can't you just put this j-brone in an ankle lock and put him out of our misery


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Can this trash can just go away


----------



## Big Bopper (Jan 23, 2018)

Roman being the uncrowned Universal Champion is similar to Axel still being in the 2016 Royal Rumble


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The air got taken out of the arena so badly when Seth lost that they didn't even bother to boo (or cheer) Reigns.

:lmao

Good for the crowd.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

The moral to this story is that whining always pays. :reigns2


----------



## dannybosa (Oct 23, 2015)

they bood lashley creative has ruined him


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Lashley?


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

C'mon at least Roman has more of a reason to go after the title than Bobby does :lol


----------



## Big Bopper (Jan 23, 2018)

GET THE MIC AWAY FROM THIS DUDE


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

HOLY SHIT this promo is turrible.


----------



## WWEfan2018 (May 20, 2018)

Lmao


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

hahaha, Bobby right. Roman Reigns has been trying to beat Roman Reigns.


----------



## dannybosa (Oct 23, 2015)

Now we getting somewhere with Lashley buildup lashley v lesnar


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

What a clusetfuck. And no one is even reacting.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

...are they gonna make me actually care about bobby lashley just a wee little bit?


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

The two most boring fucks in the company, working together.
Someone fucking shoot me
At least Sami carried the feud and so did Jinder


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Reigns patchy beard looks like shit and why is his hair dripping wet? :lol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

What has Bobby done to deserve a shot? :heston


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I laughed out loud at Bobby fucking that up. Roman couldn't beat himself, could he? :lol


----------



## Big Bopper (Jan 23, 2018)

This is the most botched line reading I have ever seen. Just make the Revival champions at least they can speak in coherent sentences.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

The Revival about to get killed


----------



## WWEfan2018 (May 20, 2018)

Who are these two jobbers.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

This show is so fucking dead. :lmao


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

so they randomly bring out the revival to have a tag match vs bobby and romun as tonight's main event so the revival can get mega-:buried WHY?


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

THE MAN said:


> What has Bobby done to deserve a shot? :heston


He's been the first in a long time to use a vertical suplex as a finisher?


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

Dorks vs. Dorks


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

LOL Roman calling Lashley Bob :lmao


----------



## KaNeInSaNe (Mar 27, 2014)

That guy in the crowd screaming "SHUT UP!!" to the revival ?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Instead of a fresh match with Lashely vs Lesnar at Summerslam, we're gonna get Brock vs Roman for the 10,000th time.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Reigns :lol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

WWEfan2018 said:


> Who are these two jobbers.


Roman and Bobby. :trolldog


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

THE MAN said:


> What has Bobby done to deserve a shot? :heston


Same thing Roman did to get a rematch with Brock after get squashed at Mania


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Geez, The Revival, a real tag team, challenguing two guys who don't get along. I wonder who will win?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Another dead segment. First hour was hot, crowd died after that.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

ok i was wrong at least this won't be main-eventing, guessing we'll get more ronda as the last segment

HOLLA HOLLA 

PLAYAS WE GOT A TAG MATCH! RIGHT NOW!!!!!


----------



## Robbyfude (Jan 21, 2014)

Did the revival double team Linda Mcmahon backstage or something?


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Reigns was actually the best promo in that segment. Kurt sounds like he's having a stroke. Revival dude #2 has a high pitch voice. And Lashley couldn't remember his lines. :lmao


----------



## Boba Fett (Jul 9, 2013)

SAMCRO said:


> Instead of a fresh match with Lashely vs Lesnar at Summerslam, we're gonna get Brock vs Roman for the 10,000th time.


Gotta make Roman look strong Damn it ! :vince5


----------



## Big Bopper (Jan 23, 2018)

This could be a great time to push the Revival and the idea that a true tag team that only fights as a team will beat any thrown together individuals. WWE won't do it though and instead will have them get destroyed...thus creating another worthless tag team no one gives a fuck about.


----------



## WWEfan2018 (May 20, 2018)

Revival about to get buried


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I like Lashley, but he is so godawful on the mic.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

I gotta admit Roman mocking the Revival and telling them to shut up was one of the rare times he's got me to like something he's done, he was actually kinda funny and he came off natural.


----------



## dannybosa (Oct 23, 2015)

I was watching old RA episodes of raw road to wrestlemania and it is more bearable than this. How did they regress


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

SAMCRO said:


> I gotta admit Roman mocking the Revival and telling them to shut up was one of the rare times he's got me to like something he's done, h was actually kinda funny and he came off natural.


He is good doing stuff like that, it is rather natural for him. Too bad they script him to much.


----------



## WWEfan2018 (May 20, 2018)

Bobby pulling Roman's card


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

dannybosa said:


> I was watching old RA episodes of raw road to wrestlemania and it is more bearable than this. How did they regress


Vince is old and out of touch. I mean, look at these main roster shows.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Is everyone having a good time?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Reigns waking up the crowd as expected.


----------



## WWEfan2018 (May 20, 2018)

Roman is salty


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Crowd is going CRAZY, for a second. (and, not even 'crazy.')

:lol


----------



## Big Bopper (Jan 23, 2018)

Dolorian said:


> He is good doing stuff like that, it is rather natural for him. Too bad they script him to much.


No hes total shit. Its like in boxing, when one fighter lands 80 punches to 5 for 6 straight rounds and then its 60 punches to 40...all the judges will give that round to the guy getting his ass kicked because the bar for him has been lowered so much.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Oh shit Lashley lost his headband! Thats where all his power comes from!!! Someone find it!


----------



## AlexaBliss4Life (Jan 30, 2018)

So who between Bayley and Sasha turned there ya think?


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

SAMCRO said:


> Oh shit Lashley lost his headband! Thats where all his power comes from!!! Someone find it!


what if romun picked up lashley's headband and put it on?

OH MY GAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWD...


----------



## Pronk255 (Jan 23, 2018)

what is the main event tonight? lol


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Pronk255 said:


> what is the main event tonight? lol


hopefully more ronda stuff


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

You just exposed yourself as a fraud

Truer words never spoken


----------



## Big Bopper (Jan 23, 2018)

I once saw a wrestling match in an armory with two hillbilly first timers...they threw better clotheslines than Reigns.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Reigns did that leg drop last night as well, I like.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Lashley is athletic af.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

YES! Lashley finally used his flipping spear! Now please make this his permanent finisher.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Who can revive the Revival's career?


----------



## Big Bopper (Jan 23, 2018)

Were the other 15 jobber ass tag teams not enough. What was the point of this fucking match?


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

pathetic


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Good finish. Especially since Lashley use to use the spear as his finisher.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Segment of the night. So much talent I couldn't believe it.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Dope spear from Lashley flips with the spear always look sick


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

At least Finn's been champion, Mr I Failed My Cash-In :lol


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Well that was a good way to start building up for the multi man match at Extreme Rules. Getting heat between the competitors.


----------



## dannybosa (Oct 23, 2015)

HE DID THE SPEAR


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Fucking Michael Cole -"wait a minute thats how Roman usually ends matches!" i wanna kill that little fucking toad.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Lashley shows up Reigns. :mark


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

wait....since when were Bruan and Finn buddies?


----------



## Big Bopper (Jan 23, 2018)

Braun has buddies? So he's a face now? What is this nonsense.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

This show has been utterly pointless outside of the first hour. I know they usually don't care about the 3rd hour, but they didn't have to stop caring in the 2nd hour, too.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

finn-:braun-alexa love triangle incoming fpalm

WHO WILL THE MONSTER CHOOSE?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Big Bopper said:


> Braun has buddies? So he's a face now? What is this nonsense.


He's been basically face for months man


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

:cole WWE 2k19 the most anticipated video game in history


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

If I got a dollar for every time Cole said "in history and if I had kids, me and my kids kids would be set for life.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

That random tag is gonna be the main event isn't it? fpalm


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Braun is emasculating more men than Steph. :trips8


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

Michael Cole acting like Lashley stole the spear from Roman is just ridiculous.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Wtf is the challenge seems like a rip off of the MLB No hitter challenge and you think Xavier would be doing the video game challenge.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Well Braun hasn't pinned Corbin yet..And we cant have a heel walking around that Braun hasn't dominated. 




So this makes sense.


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

Mordecay said:


> That random tag is gonna be the main event isn't it? fpalm


No, the main event stuff happened around the 10pm slot. That's how WWE books, as the viewership is highest at that point.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Big Bopper (Jan 23, 2018)

RapShepard said:


> He's been basically face for months man


Big difference between being a monster loner tipping over trucks and fighting everyone to saying, "im here sticking up for my buddy Finn."


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

This has been such an odd Raw. It's been all over the damn place, even more than usual :lol


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

So all you have to do to win a million dollars is defeat AJ on 2K19? Lol he's terrible at wrestling games, on upupdowndown he lost every match and played like someone who had never played a wrestling game in his life. Gonna be an easy million for someone who lucky enough to face him.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

American_Nightmare said:


> Michael Cole acting like Lashley stole the spear from Roman is just ridiculous.


Know you know they hate continuity. They can't remember Braun and Reigns tried to kill each other a year ago how could they remember Lashley's first well documented run lol.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

Bathroom break coming up next lol


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Yeah Lashley had used the Spear in first WWE run in 2005, and used it as a regular finisher in TNA for years, but Michael Pole can't remember anything past 2 weeks and can't acknowledge anything outside of WWE so Lashley stole it form Roman!


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Big Bopper said:


> Big difference between being a monster loner tipping over trucks and fighting everyone to saying, "im here sticking up for my buddy Finn."


If you haven't been watching (not being snarky) Balor has earned his respect. They had a couple of matches and mostly positive interactions the last 6 weeks. Eventually he had to find a semi Ally, better than him befriending Reigns


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

So that's the main event? Meh


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Joe, Miz, Bryan, Rusev and Big E gauntlet match? :done


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol Ronda looked like she was assaulting a 12 year old in that segment, their match is gonna be ridiculous when Bliss gets offense in and Ronda has to sell for her.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Ronda MVP of the night. Best segment, good stuff.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

We just need her to start downing protein shakes like Austin did beer and we have it complete


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Wait No Way Jose isn't a full on jobber yet? He's still getting squash matches? Why? Jobber is tattooed on his fucking forehead.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

So i take it its the 4 in the main event plus Roman and Lashley in a 6 pack at Extreme Rules?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

This hour is trash. :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Welp, at least Seth once again had MOTN. Nothing new for him.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Sasha and Bayley vs Riost Squad, Roode vs Hawkins, Jinder vs Gable, Jose vs Mojo, god the trash is real in these last 2 hours.


----------



## Awareness (Jun 11, 2015)

You could have a RAW with Triple H, Austin, Rock, Undertaker, in the prime of their lives in a fatal fourway Hell In A Cell match with flaming barbed wire wrapped tables all around and if you told me Mojo Rawley vs. No Way Jose was also on the card I'd somehow feel ripped off.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Mojo has an awful finisher.


----------



## dannybosa (Oct 23, 2015)

And now Jose will descend to jobber status


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

RainmakerV2 said:


> So i take it its the 4 in the main event plus Roman and Lashley in a 6 pack at Extreme Rules?


Would Braun be in it? I mean I guess so just seems weird having a MITB holder actually actively still being in title opportunity matches.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

The hell is that music for Mojo?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

dannybosa said:


> And now Jose will descend to jobber status


As he should have been since his debut.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

No Way New Day!


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

He ain't focused!!!!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I will say Mojo is a good talker.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*"I'M NOT FINISHED WITH YOUUUU!!!!"*


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

Grown men in the crowd dancing to no way Jose’s theme :lol


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

A very impressive victory. :beckylol


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Impossible to stay focused with that abysmal theme you have Mojo.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Another Sasha/Bailey segment.

:lmao


----------



## dannybosa (Oct 23, 2015)

Why are they still in wrestling gear, why is bayley still trying to reason with her? WTF IS GOING ON


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

God damn Sasha and Bayley get 3 fucking segments tonight? And why is Bayley still trying to talk and work things out with her after being attacked by her no more than 30 minutes ago?


----------



## dreammaster (Aug 19, 2004)

#THINK YOU MOJO for beating that adam rose rip off


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

Lol, Instead of attacking her, Bayley just runs up to Sasha saying she's not done with her after getting her ass beat.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

This random Main Event match :lol

Man, they have given this Sasha/Bayley shit a lot of time today


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

That Bayley/Sasha segment was Brazzers level acting quality.:bayley


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Xevoz said:


> Would Braun be in it? I mean I guess so just seems weird having a MITB holder actually actively still being in title opportunity matches.


I see Roman winning. Then Braun being like..."ill crush you both" and making it s triple threat. He can destroy Elias or something at the ppv.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Stone Cold Ronda Rousey has been my favorite part of RAW. When she doesn't have to talk and just kicks ass, she's pretty great.

Creative needs to get over this Bayley/Sasha stuff.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> God damn Sasha and Bayley get 3 fucking segments tonight? And why is Bayley still trying to talk and work things out with her after being attacked by her no more than 30 minutes ago?


4 segments; A promo to set up the match, the match, the brawl and this


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

THE MAN said:


> That Bayley/Sasha segment was Brazzers level acting quality.:bayley


They'd make a perfect scene for Girlsway then, the land of top lesbian porn


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

No way Jose :lol


----------



## AlexaBliss4Life (Jan 30, 2018)

Maybe their FINALLY serious!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*DAT WATER BOTTLE THROW*

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1008901278506930176


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Elias looks straight up like jesus with his hair down.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Cena needs to find someone to seed Nikki.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Mordecay said:


> 4 segments; A promo to set up the match, the match, the brawl and this


Lol and no one fucking cares, this should have happened 3 weeks before WM leading to a WM match. Everyone's over this feud now, WWE waited way too fucking late and teased it way too many fucking times already.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Poor Elias got screwed tonight, too. Seth should've lost it to him, if he was gonna lose it at all.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Elias! So they didn't forget about him great


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Man I can never get past the first like hour and a half of Raw anymore, ended up playing Fifa :lmao :lmao


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Elias insulting Seth of course lol.

It's funny Elias has his hair out, he usually ties it up.


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

Huh, maybe they're gonna do the Sasha/Bayley thing afterall, about fucking time. 

Falls count anywhere at Extreme Rules, make it happen, get it over with.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Who is Elias facing now?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Rollins and Elias will be on the Extreme Rules match I guess.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

This Elias song is fire.

But I'm wondering what conditioner he used tonight. :lol


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

Other than Seth/Dolph this show has blown hard.

I've heard the term Mr. MONSTER in the bank more times than I ever needed to.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

:clap


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

This song kinda sucks.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

ROLLINS said:


> Poor Elias got screwed tonight, too. Seth should've lost it to him, if he was gonna lose it at all.


Yeah its dumb as all hell they didn't give the IC title to Elias, a heel who's actually over and gets reactions from the crowd. No they give it to a past his prime no reaction Ziggler who had nothing at all to do with Rollins, no feud or anything.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Emo Elias :mj2


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Seth with the promo of the night now, too.

:rollins


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

Elias should quit this stupid company and become a country music artist


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Aw, Seth <3

Good character work from him there though, not making excuses for losing. I approve.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Prediction: Braun runs around the ring and knocks Owens over. Just got a feeling.


----------



## Robbyfude (Jan 21, 2014)

The main event is just a random thrown together tag match?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Extreme Rules 2017:* Fatal Five Way to determine Lesnar's next challenger
*Extreme Rules 2018:* Fatal Five Way(?) to determine Lesnar's next challenger

Progress!


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

Robbyfude said:


> The main event is just a random thrown together tag match?


Why are you surprised :lol it happens every raw playa


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Nice ring gear Corbin :lol :lol


----------



## dannybosa (Oct 23, 2015)

Hes wrestling in a suit no way


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

What did they announce for SD?


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Corbin looks so stupid in that outfit lol.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Dolorian said:


> *Extreme Rules 2017:* Fatal Five Way to determine Lesnar's next challenger
> *Extreme Rules 2018:* Fatal Five Way(?) to determine Lesnar's next challenger
> 
> Progress!


Lol i expect Extreme rules 2019 to be the same as well. And no it wouldn't surprise me if Lesnar is still champion then.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

He actually is gonna wrestle dressed like that?

Man, Corbin doesn't serve his theme song, it's such a good theme song, main event level, and he is not


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Crowd so dead. :sodone


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

why is KO even competing, he's supposed to be injured


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Dolorian said:


> *Extreme Rules 2017:* Fatal Five Way to determine Lesnar's next challenger
> *Extreme Rules 2018:* Fatal Five Way(?) to determine Lesnar's next challenger
> 
> Progress!


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

The Boy Wonder said:


> What did they announce for SD?


Match to determine Styles' next challenger.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

The Boy Wonder said:


> What did they announce for SD?


A gauntlet match.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

So Constable Corbin is taking after Corporate Kane and wrestling in his official gear. :lol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

The Boy Wonder said:


> What did they announce for SD?




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1008899260555771904


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Its funny i remember years back when the Raw thread would be at 400 pages before the show even started, now you're lucky to see the thread make it to 80 pages by the end of the show.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I'm surprised with how tepid Braun's reaction has been tonight.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Balor found another Bad Luck Fale :lol










Back when Balor was cool af


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Wrestling in suit clothes looks like the most uncomfortable thing in the world.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Team pudgy guys wearing shirts. :lmao


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

What is the point of this ?


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

They're really going with this constable corbin thing? :kobelol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Braun hasn't been buried, Cole.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

borin corbin looks so much better with his head shaved


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1008899598902091776

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1008904834936967168


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Nicholas has changed a lot since WrestleMania.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Braun is doing as much in his match as he did last night.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Why is this match even happening? This shit is so pointless


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Why is this match even happening? This shit is so pointless


No seriously though...how did this match get set up lol I wasn't watching.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

The fact that Bayley couldn't handle Sasha despite being in a ladder match the night before and taking some sick bumps is why no-one takes Bayley seriously. Would it kill Vince to let her win just one backstage brawl?

Sent from my LG-H631 using Tapatalk


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

OMG BRAUN MISSED AND WENT INTO THE POST I HAVE NEVER SEEN THAT BEFORE


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

KO is pretty much Brauns bitch, smh.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

KO and :braun forever out of the ring carnage.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

:braun ran the whole way around the ring and destroyed Kevin Owens with a shoulder tackle? 

I HAVE NOT SEEN THAT BEFORE


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Monotony in the Bank more like it. :braun


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Corbin has one of the most durable dress shirts I have seen.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

lol Balor. What a loser. He'll never be anything but a geek as a face.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Corporate Corbin burying that geek


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Thank God.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Wow, they actually won clean


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

corbin actually looked pretty good 

where was this corbin his first 2 years in the company?


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

What was the point of that? :shrug


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

How about Braun taking the pin for once?


----------



## Big Bopper (Jan 23, 2018)

deepelemblues said:


> corbin actually looked pretty good
> 
> where was this corbin his first 2 years in the company?


prematurely balding and wearing wolf t-shirts?


----------



## AlexaBliss4Life (Jan 30, 2018)

SAMCRO said:


> Lol and no one fucking cares, this should have happened 3 weeks before WM leading to a WM match. Everyone's over this feud now, WWE waited way too fucking late and teased it way too many fucking times already.


Wrong sir!


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Is it just me or was 2017 literally 20x better ?

Around this time last year we had a great feud between Roman/Braun and Brock/Joe.

We also had a decent Miz/Ambrose feud.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Man, Rollins was killing it with his IC reign, bringin some really interest in the title since the Miz and Ziggler feud. I hope if they make him drop it is just because a future Universal Title shot is coming on his way and he really deserve it. No Reigns, Lashley or fucking Strowman, Seth should be the man of Raw.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Highlights of Raw:

- Kurt Angle/Alexa Bliss/Ronda Rousey opening segment + attack

- Seth Rollins vs Dolph Ziggler for the Intercontinental title + post-match attack

- Dolph Ziggler/Drew McIntyre backstage interview

- Braun Strowman/Kevin Owens segment + attack

- Kurt Angle/Baron Corbin/Finn Balor/Kevin Owens/Braun Strowman backstage segment

- Finn Balor/Braun Strowman vs Kevin Owens/Baron Corbin


----------



## AlexaBliss4Life (Jan 30, 2018)

SAMCRO said:


> Its funny i remember years back when the Raw thread would be at 400 pages before the show even started, now you're lucky to see the thread make it to 80 pages by the end of the show.


Shit I'd never be able to keep up!


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Constable Corbin wins :mark


----------



## AlexaBliss4Life (Jan 30, 2018)

Headliner said:


> lol Balor. What a loser. He'll never be anything but a geek as a face.


Nah.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

AlexaBliss4Life said:


> Nah.


Yah.


----------



## AlexaBliss4Life (Jan 30, 2018)

Switchblade Club said:


> Yah.


It's the writing, as usual.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

This RAW felt worse than the last couple of weeks worth. Seth and Dolph and Ronda were the only things praiseworthy tonight. Smackdown is going to easily surpass this tomorrow night.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

AlexaBliss4Life said:


> Shit I'd never be able to keep up!


Just like your namesake.


----------



## Bink77 (Nov 9, 2014)

Ahhhhhh...even you guys are finally starting to give up. What do you think the fucking casuals are doing? Enjoy your ride down to oblivion. This industry and show is dead.



dannybosa said:


> I was watching old RA episodes of raw road to wrestlemania and it is more bearable than this. How did they regress


Dead. Product.


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS (Dec 14, 2016)

Ronda Rousey is basically the only thing worth watching on Monday Night RAW in 2018


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Seth losing the title fucking sucked. This better go somewhere better for Seth like the Universal title match or a feud with a returning Dean Ambrose.

Roman being funny in that promo segment and Ronda wrecking shit was the best bits for me.


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

I was entertained by this whole show, except that I skipped the last match, I'm wearisome of seeing KO come out increasing looking like a kinesio mummy while he flops all over the place for Braun. It makes KO sympathetic and I want him to be rescued. Don't care for Balor's buddy, Don't care for Balor, no matter who's colors he's repping on his shirt, and I didn't have the faith that Corbin could make me interested in that cluster.

Everything else was fun, ton of stuffed served a point and unless WWE offers a horribly unappealing preview next week, I'm interested in seeing where things are going.


----------



## AlexaBliss4Life (Jan 30, 2018)

Raw-Is-Botchamania said:


> Just like your namesake.


Hey at least my namesake is champion.


----------



## Bink77 (Nov 9, 2014)

Were yall truly sports entertained?

81 pages says Yeah, this shit is awesome

Fuck yeah...most hype ive ever seen... Why aren't anyone watching? Oh.....

Fuck yeah. Way better than when the rock or Austin were on top, this new shit is the the tittttsssssss

Or is it more embarrassing now more than ever to be a fan anymore? I can't keep up with this embarrassing company anymore. You're welcome


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

RapShepard said:


> Know you know they hate continuity. They can't remember Braun and Reigns tried to kill each other a year ago how could they remember Lashley's first well documented run lol.


I've said they should create a position called "Continuity Manager" and it is their job to sit in booking meetings with a computer and state brief histories of the interactions. People change, their interactions can, as well!


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

4 segments for Sasha/Bayley, with actual continuation. Am I dreaming?

This is your last chance with these two WWE. You may have waited too long, but it's now or never. Falls Count anywhere. Two friends trying to murder each other. Do it. Now. I can't take anymore pussyfooting around.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Constable Corbin>Braun

Only good parts of Raw were Bayley/Sasha, Rollins/Ziggler, and Ronda.

Rollins losing the title and getting his rematch next week, may signify he's going to be in the number one contender match at Extreme Rules. He should win and face Brock at Summerslam and take the Title. But that won't happen, it's going to be either Roman or Lashley, two of the least over babyfaces in the company.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Y2JHOLLA said:


> Constable Corbin>Braun
> 
> Only good parts of Raw were Bayley/Sasha, Rollins/Ziggler, and Ronda.
> 
> Rollins losing the title and getting his rematch next week, may signify he's going to be in the number one contender match at Extreme Rules. He should win and face Brock at Summerslam and take the Title. But that won't happen, it's going to be either Roman or Lashley, two of the least over babyfaces in the company.


LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL

You thought Bayley and Sasha was good? 

LOLOLOLOLOL O OLOL

Sent from my LG-H631 using Tapatalk



Switchblade Club said:


> Is it just me or was 2017 literally 20x better ?
> 
> Around this time last year we had a great feud between Roman/Braun and Brock/Joe.
> 
> We also had a decent Miz/Ambrose feud.


Nah 2016 was better.

Sent from my LG-H631 using Tapatalk


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

So they dropped the Seth/Elias feud, ended Seth's awesome title run for fucking DOLPH. That's some bullshit right here.

That Ronda segment was fucking badass, that Powerbomb at the end was one of the best things I've seen in a while. She's becoming a favourite of mine. Her acting is still terrible though.


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

arch.unleash said:


> So they dropped the Seth/Elias feud, ended Seth's awesome title run for fucking DOLPH. That's some bullshit right here.
> 
> That Ronda segment was fucking badass, that Powerbomb at the end was one of the best things I've seen in a while. She's becoming a favourite of mine. Her acting is still terrible though.


Same here. Thought Elias was going to get a rematch after the way Rollins won. I'd rather Elias taking the title than Ziggler. At least now this means Rollins will be above the IC title again and for his possible feud with Ambrose.

Also, yeah, Ronda being a loose cannon was great. Sadly, she'll be back in limbo, because of this Nia/Alexa feud resurfacing, but still an enjoyable segment that was fun watching multiple times.


----------



## shadows123 (Jan 30, 2017)

Ronda segment was really good and so was the IC title..hope they move seth to the main event scene with Dolph and maybe drew feuding over the IC title..

and Why is Roman still running around claiming to be the uncrowned Raw champion?? WTF ..They seriously couldn't come up with anything else??


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

I enjoyed the opening segment of RAW. The WWE's handling of Ronda Rousey has been great so far. Usually leaving us wanting more of her. To see her attack Angle and then put Alexa Bliss through a table was sick. I was shocked at the first match of the night. Didn't expect Ziggler to win the IC Title as I thought Rollins would hold it longer. No clue what this is leading to. 

Poor Bobby Lashley. Even given with a few lines in that promo against Reigns, he flubbed his line. I seriously wonder why he can't speak with much more anger in his tone. Reigns was fine here and he got to show some personality mocking the Revival. However, seeing Bo Dallas cosplay as his brother Bray Wyatt in that video montage was hilarious. Axel made me laugh with his impression of Woken Matt. Good stuff as the "B Team" continue to grow on me. 

This slow burn of the Banks/Bayley "feud" finally picks up steam again. I'm glad to see Liv Morgan and Sarah Logan finally win a match. I couldn't take them seriously this whole time. If Banks and Bayley have called off their friendship, then its about time. Please have Banks turn heel officially. I have no problem with the main event match. Of course, Balor eats the pinfall loss and not protected Braun Stroman.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Constable Baron Corbin was fantastic tonight. He's really growing in to the role. He was also booked very strongly tonight. It could be said he single-handedly won his team the match because KO did nothing. And also, wrestling in that gear was cool.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Think its fairly obvious where Dolph and Seth is going. Dean Ambrose returning to counter Drew.


----------



## xio8ups (Nov 6, 2015)

BRAUN STROWMAN. MONSTER IN THE BANKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)




----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

AlexaBliss4Life said:


> Nah.


He's been either a complete loser or stuck in limbo since last year. There is no indication that will change anytime soon.


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Ronda and the B-Team are the best thing going for Raw right now. Hope they are going somewhere with Seth dropping the belt to Dolph...


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Opening of RAW was great, Ronda looked dominant and showed Vince's favorite thing ruthless aggression. Alexa sold it very well in the corner before taking a gutwrench powerbomb. Ronda attacking kurt was unexpected but liked that as well.

Rollins losing to ziggler struck the question in my head um why? Ziggler is bland and boring to me. Rollins vs Mcintyre does look good on paper as a good feud waiting to happen.

Lashley finally using his spear was good moment. Will that be his finish from now on?


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Sounds like a passable episode last night. I'll watch a few clips later.

WWE's team of copywriters are HORRIBLE because they always make things sound even worse, even if something is good enough.


----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)

can we get more of kurt angle talking about "brock LESSnar"?.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Rousey was p.great in the opening segment.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Brock said:


> Rousey was p.great in the opening segment.


Well you need to face that she is already one of the best.



taker1986 said:


> Let's face it she's already one of the best. She's only had 2 matches and both times she had one of if not the best match. Think what she can be like in 6 months. I'm excited at the possible great matches she can have in the future.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

:braun throwing Balor around for the tag was great lol.


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

What a truly ladies night of an episode, like... pretty much everyone shined:

-Bliss being nasty on the mic.
-Rousey absolutely losing it which had me :mark-the eff out.
-Even Renee Young was impressive simply by chasing an already heated up Ronda Rousey.
-Riott Squad being an absolute menace in the backstage.
-Sasha and Bayley brawling it out.

When Ronda assaulted Kurt tho. :done


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Once Seth lost, it felt like the crowd mentally checked out because the crowd was rather docile for the remainder of the show.


----------



## JustAName (Sep 17, 2012)

JDP2016 said:


> LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL
> 
> You thought Bayley and Sasha was good?
> 
> ...


Let me try being as big of an asshat as you:


LLOLOALEA290QI50QL90ALEAL9EALWEOLOLAEAEOLOLALAWLLAWL YOU THINK YOUR OPINION IS SO MUCH BETTER THAN EVERYONWE ELSES?!1233?

I didn't manage because I still actually have a valid point in all the exaggerated self-importance induced propaganda I try to spew.

Try this next time:

I don't really agree with your excitement over Bayley and Sasha, quite frankly I found it to be awful. I felt 2016 was way better.

If you have a problem with someone's OPINION, at least try to not let everyone know you're like 5 years old mentally.. for your own sake


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

JustAName said:


> Let me try being as big of an asshat as you:
> 
> 
> LLOLOALEA290QI50QL90ALEAL9EALWEOLOLAEAEOLOLALAWLLAWL YOU THINK YOUR OPINION IS SO MUCH BETTER THAN EVERYONWE ELSES?!1233?
> ...


Explain to me why that segment was so good? Come on. Try it.


----------



## JustAName (Sep 17, 2012)

JDP2016 said:


> Explain to me why that segment was so good? Come on. Try it.


I am not saying it was, my problem was clearly with the way you had a severe need to feel above his view of the situation trying to ridicule it and convince him your OPINION was better than his.

Look up the word opinion, I'll give you a hint: Not everyone has the same one and there is no right or wrong

Fact which is what you portrayed your opinion to be is something entirely different, don't confuse the two cause of bias


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

This was actually a fun show for me.

Great opening segment, the Lashley/Reings feud looks to be fun and some quality wrestling that wasn't too long. Only issues I had are with Bayley and Sasha feuding AGAIN and I didn't care at all about the main event. I am also a bit worried with Jinder going too gimmicky with this new persona as he was doing just fine before..

8/10 seems fair.


----------



## xio8ups (Nov 6, 2015)

MONSTER IN THE BANKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK


----------



## domotime2 (Apr 28, 2014)

raw is so fucking bad. I decided to watch considering it was a post-PPV show, but dont worry, im not planning on doing that again for a month. 

Their main champ is gone until Summerslam. Their mid-card title is Dolph fucking Ziggler (yea lets do this fucking again), Womens champ is Alexa Bliss (yea lets do this fucking again), their tag champs are bad cause the WWE are lazy and havent progressed ANYTHING with the two of them and Bray is still the same exact person and the rest of the division is the worst of all time, Lashley sucks, Angle as a GM has been pointless, Michael Cole, Sami sucked into a terrible program, Bayley/Sasha dear goddddddddd stop this shit, Riot squad dear goddddd stop this shit, Roode as a face, Balor smiling 24/7 because Vince thinks he's god a sexy smile, Jinder, Mojo, 3 hours....and reigns, duh. 


I can go on and on and on.

Rollins is great, Elias is fun (they should've kept going with the two of them), not sure what's going on with Owens (i feel bad for him, he's legit trying to get Strowman to stop killing him), and Rousey is very very very good. 

But there's just soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo much bad right now on raw.


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

Is it me or did Roman put on weight ?


----------



## Vidie (Sep 12, 2016)

Last weeks Raw I would give it a 2/10, this weeks was a solid 7/10.

Rousey segments were geat

Ziggler winning was a surprise 

Baron Corbin is finally relevant (to me)


----------

